# teflon pillows-can they be made



## maryellen1234 (Mar 4, 2010)

OK another newbie questions...I am not understanding how the teflon pillow works. 

1. Can a high temp foam rubber be used with a teflon sheet over the top?

2. The shirts I am doing have buttons and I keep thinking that around the buttons will be real light. I have messed up before and the transfer was not flat and one area was light on the item. 

3. How would the teflon pillow work for sports pants that will have the transfer that goes all around the leg? Or for sleeves? 

4. Are there cheaper alternatives than the sublimation blank companies? 

Thanks for your help.
Mary Ellen


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I went to Jo Ann's fabric store. They have upholstery foam in with the quilt batting. It comes in sheets and is green. I bought the 1/2 or 3/4 inch. In the utility cloth section, they have teflon that you can buy by the yard. I cut the foam on different sizes. Cut the teflon to fit with seam allowance. Sewed the teflon to create a "pillow case". I can make then any size I need. You can make custom sizes for sleeves and pant legs. Do not get the teflon that is prequilted. Get the one that is flat. It is a dark silver.


----------



## maryellen1234 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you, I will go this week and look!


----------



## shelle007 (Jun 3, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

For simple transfers, just tear the edge
of the paper. That will greatly reduce the
need for a pad.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Conde_David said:


> For simple transfers, just tear the edge
> of the paper. That will greatly reduce the
> need for a pad.


How exactly does tearing the edge of the paper help? If I have a sheet, and the problem I am having is in the middle where the buttons are, what would tearing the edge do? Just curious how that works?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I was wondering that myself.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

You are right, will not help with buttons.
It does help with standard transfers.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

I also make my own Teflon pillows in different shapes and sizes like Jean does. 
For polo shirts I cut a groove in the foam insert and Teflon "pillow case" as wide as the planket with buttons - then the planket sinks in and doesnt's get pressed.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

jean518 said:


> I went to Jo Ann's fabric store. They have upholstery foam in with the quilt batting. It comes in sheets and is green. I bought the 1/2 or 3/4 inch. In the utility cloth section, they have teflon that you can buy by the yard. I cut the foam on different sizes. Cut the teflon to fit with seam allowance. Sewed the teflon to create a "pillow case". I can make then any size I need. You can make custom sizes for sleeves and pant legs. Do not get the teflon that is prequilted. Get the one that is flat. It is a dark silver.


Thank you so much Jean! I'm trying this one out today!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Not sure if this is true for anyone else but when I make mine that foam can be a bear to cut a straight line but get you one of those electric knifes from walmart for $10 and it will cut it like butta"!


----------



## maryellen1234 (Mar 4, 2010)

I went out to the fabric store and could find the foam but had trouble finding the quilted teflon. When I was looking at the plain teflon, I asked the sales clerk if this was the same stuff used on ironing boards. She stated it was. Since I was unable to locate the quilted, I am going to try the ironing board cover and cut it up. Hope it works.
Mary Ellen


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

" Do not get the teflon that is prequilted. Get the one that is flat. It is a dark silver."

You got the right one. The quilted one will leave the diamond impressions.


----------



## adamajang (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi Evo, can you post your polo shirt teflon pillow? thanks


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

The cushion (green sheets) are 50% off right now at JoAnn's JYI.


----------



## PreppyChicKids (Aug 4, 2014)

Tried this, also jumping on the 50% off and it seemed this method stained the shirt plus left a funky smell on it. Maybe I did it wrong? Do you normally put the pillow between the shirt or on the bottom?


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

PreppyChicKids said:


> Tried this, also jumping on the 50% off and it seemed this method stained the shirt plus left a funky smell on it. Maybe I did it wrong? Do you normally put the pillow between the shirt or on the bottom?


Did you use the green kind? I'm using some right now and it works perfectly. No smell. I'm doing jackets (backs). I left them zipped and put the pad in between. I will cover them with teflon later when I can use a 40% off fabric coupon.  (they have teflon fabric too).


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Eww it does smell bad, but doesn't leave an odor on the garment. Maybe once we cover it, the smell will go away.


----------



## PreppyChicKids (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes, it was green and I did also use this one Teflon the guy at the counter sold me on. He said it reflects the heat maybe that's what caused the yellow


----------



## Darealwy (Feb 10, 2015)

Can anyone share pictures of their pillows, please?


----------

